# Turkey with a .410?



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I got into a conversation the other day about effective shot pattern for turkeys. While I don't think I will use anything smaller than a 12 gauge, in your opinion, what is the smallest effective gauge you would feel comfortable with? 

I personally need all the help I can get!:lol: It's 12 gauge all the way for me!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think a thread like this just went through about a week ago. Almost everyone agreed that a 410 was a bad choice for Turkey hunting. Of course, there were the 1 or 2 who argued that a 410 could do the job with the perfect shot placement.

But, to address your post, I'm HOPING a .20ga will do the trick. I bought an 870 Express for my boy's 12th bday last December and that's his all around gun (birds, deer, turkey). We just won a bid for a Primos Jellyhead Turkey Choke and will soon get out and pattern the gun. We'll be looking for shots at 25-30 yards, I presume.

I hope my son is not the only one using a .20.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Due51 said:


> I think a thread like this just went through about a week ago. Almost everyone agreed that a 410 was a bad choice for Turkey hunting. Of course, there were the 1 or 2 who argued that a 410 could do the job with the perfect shot placement.
> 
> But, to address your post, I'm HOPING a .20ga will do the trick. I bought an 870 Express for my boy's 12th bday last December and that's his all around gun (birds, deer, turkey). We just won a bid for a Primos Jellyhead Turkey Choke and will soon get out and pattern the gun. We'll be looking for shots at 25-30 yards, I presume.
> 
> I hope my son is not the only one using a .20.


Shoot, I must have missed that thread, Due...but thanks! 

I agree, I think a 20 will do just fine. Especially with a good, tight choke like that. I keep my shots about the same range!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Due51 said:


> But, to address your post, I'm HOPING a .20ga will do the trick. I bought an 870 Express for my boy's 12th bday last December and that's his all around gun (birds, deer, turkey). We just won a bid for a Primos Jellyhead Turkey Choke and will soon get out and pattern the gun. We'll be looking for shots at 25-30 yards, I presume.
> I hope my son is not the only one using a .20.


Due51,

Excellent turkey gun and a great choice on a choke tube as well IMHO. Dont worry, lots of folks using 20's nowadays. Now just find a good load for yr son's setup and yr effective range. TIP- I know one 870 20 that does real well with the REM Hevi-Shot #6s.  

Natty B.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Due51 said:


> I think a thread like this just went through about a week ago. Almost everyone agreed that a 410 was a bad choice for Turkey hunting. Of course, there were the 1 or 2 who argued that a 410 could do the job with the perfect shot placement.
> 
> But, to address your post, I'm HOPING a .20ga will do the trick. I bought an 870 Express for my boy's 12th bday last December and that's his all around gun (birds, deer, turkey). We just won a bid for a Primos Jellyhead Turkey Choke and will soon get out and pattern the gun. We'll be looking for shots at 25-30 yards, I presume.
> 
> I hope my son is not the only one using a .20.


dues51,
i shoot a benelli 12 ga with the jelly head and it is a very good choke. i had 28 pellets in the head and neck at 40 yards when i patterned my gun. now keep in mind im shooting winchester hv 3 1/2", #6's turkey loads. it patterns great. when you hit a turkey with that, he does a dirt nap.:lol: 

although a .410, it will probably kill a turkey if its sittin in your lap, there are much better options. i would recommend shooting a 20 ga for the youth beginner, but other than that, go with the 12 ga. theres just more powder and bb's to get the job done. turkeys are damn tough, shoot a mag load to put em down.

so to answer your question, i wouldnt go smaller than a 20 ga.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

G/F has taken a couple with the 20. No problem.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I started off turkey hunting with my bow. I haven't got off my butt and bought my own turkey gun yet , so I borrow a couple friends shotguns. LOL
Neither one is a " TURKEY " gun , but one is a 12ga and the other is a 20ga. I've shot turkeys with both guns. They both do a nice job , if you know their limitations. As for the 410 , if that was the only gun I had to use , I'd use it. BUT , JUST LIKE WITH ANY OTHER GUN , I'D MAKE DANG SURE HE WAS CLOSE ENOUGH TO KILL WITH ONE SHOT !


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

My daughter is using my 20 ga 870. It's old, so it's only a 2 3/4" chamber with a fixed modified barrel. 

We patterned it last summer for the fall hunt. #5 Winchester duck/pheasant loads were very good out to 30 yards, as were Remington Hi-Power 6s. Plenty of holes in the target to kill a bird. I would limit the range to 30 and in as at 40 there were quite a few empty spaces. As it turned out, she took her bird at 6 yards, Left the beak attached to a flap of neck skin...but I don't think they'll all get quite so close!

So....PATTERN, PATTERN, PATTERN!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Before I comment don't get the idea that I think the .410 is a good gun for turkey, it's not.
I have a friend that took a super nice longbeard with a .410. After two weeks of trying to take him with his longbow he decided that he was going to take him with a shotgun on the last day of his season. He had been close to the bird several times but could not draw on him. So he grabbed a old bone .410 he had, patterend it and went to the woods. Long story short, 10 yards, dead turkey. He said that if he hadn't been able to get so close he wouldn't have used it. So it can be done if you have enough patience but still not a good choice.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

My first bird was taken with a 20 Ga Topper Jr, fixed moidified barrel. 20 yards did the trick. It can take 3 inchers, but I only used a 2 3/4 Turkey load.


----------



## trapperjoe576 (Jan 21, 2006)

My first 2 turkeys were from taht same exact gun(870 express) and i shot one at 10 yards and one at 25-30. both went down fast.


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

to this day my girlfriend still uses her single-shot .410. she's killed 5-6 good toms with it, 2 of which were twenty plus pounds with double beards and one of those had double spurs. shes frequently shot birds at 40-45 yrds no problem. does use a scope but has never missed one shes shot at. personally i use the 12 guage, check out my photos and you'll see her bird last year that had a double beard and 1 1/4" spurs


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

If you know you can get a bird inside 15yards then a 410 is fine. If you are someone that does not shoot often, then maybe 15yards is pushing it. Inside 15yards the gun is capable if the shooter is.


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

1187 12 Gauge loaded with 31/2 heavy shot and Super Full Choke! Look out Gobblers!!:lol:


----------



## frzngfshr (Jan 22, 2003)

If you can get a turkey in bow range and kill it than it's obvious to me that a 410 will do the trick!! Without question I think some people are in the bigger the better mindset!!!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

when it comes to turkey hunting, i truely believe bigger is better. why not put more pellets out there to ensure a clean kill? you probably wouldnt take a .22 deer hunting even though it will kill a deer, would you? thats the point. im not trying to be nasty, so please dont take it that way. i just think its a valid point.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i've shot 2 turkeys with my bow ,one with a 4:10,one with a 20 gauge,and about 20 with a 12 gauge....they are all deadly if you shoot at the right distance...


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I shot my first turkey when I was 14 with a .410 at 27 yds. 

I would'nt try it again but it worked for me when I was a kid.

Ryan


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

adam bomb said:


> when it comes to turkey hunting, i truely believe bigger is better. why not put more pellets out there to ensure a clean kill? you probably wouldnt take a .22 deer hunting even though it will kill a deer, would you? thats the point. im not trying to be nasty, so please dont take it that way. i just think its a valid point.


Point taken but...some guys just like to scale down the gauge and be super selective of their range to make things a little more interesting. People do it wing shooting so, why can't it be done for head shooting?

Another situation might very well be mine...a fairly recent quadruple bypass and just the thought of shooting any shotgun right now is not very appealing. While I should be good to go (glad I picked the late hunt) according to my cardiologist, I had already made plans to cheat with a .410 pistol if I had to and was going to figure out just what the maximum effective range was with that.

So, while you do indeed have a valid point....don't forget to consider the other side of the coin as well.


----------



## t_steinhauer444 (Dec 7, 2005)

Has anyone ever used a 16 or 28 gauge? Just wondering.


----------

